# Chainreaction cardboard bike box.



## I like Skol (18 Oct 2018)

Recently had a new bike from Chain Reaction. Still have the delivery box.

This is a full size box (bike fits in with just the handlebars removed) and while it may not be quite as top notch as a Wiggle box it is still perfectly useable.

If anybody wants to pick this up from the Manchester area in the next few days then it is theirs FOC. Otherwise, next stop for this is in pieces in the recycling bin!


----------



## DCLane (18 Oct 2018)

Me please!

I can collect tomorrow evening en route to Manchester velodrome if that's OK?

Might need to be completely flat to fit in a Tepee with bike / rollers / spare wheels and bags though.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Oct 2018)

DCLane said:


> Me please!
> 
> I can collect tomorrow evening en route to Manchester velodrome if that's OK?
> 
> Might need to be completely flat to fit in a Tepee with bike / rollers / spare wheels and bags though.


SOLD


----------



## tom73 (19 Oct 2018)

If you've missed out on this on. i've one going that you can for free too.


----------

